# Packard Bell keyboard driver



## cavejug (Jun 3, 2013)

:angry: Hello from Down Under,
I have been searching for a driver for quite some time, and it seems to me , Packard Bell wants their users to go mad! I find it incredible that they care so little about what they sell. If by some miracle one of you can help with this, I will be very much grateful.:banghead:
Cheers.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

whats the model of computer? why do you need a keyboard driver? windows provides driver for keyboard.


----------



## cavejug (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi oscer1,
thank you for a quick response. My PC is a clone, however keyboard seems to be internet/media unit with quite a few extra buttons. They do not respond now,
so I thought there may be a driver that enables them. All basic functions are in order. Does this help?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you know the make and model of the keyboard could be on the bottom of it


----------



## cavejug (Jun 3, 2013)

Packard Bell, Model: 9201. That is what is readable on the label.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

give this a try. I think you need software to control the extra keys. Packard Bell 9201 + others Driver


----------

